# Coilovers or lowering springs



## RotorSpec (Jul 7, 2003)

Im trying to get some info on some ground control coilovers for the spec. Would the springs or the coilovers be a better ride? I cant decide on what to get. I tried searching but got nothing but more questions. Can someone direct me?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

RotorSpec said:


> Im trying to get some info on some ground control coilovers for the spec. Would the springs or the coilovers be a better ride? I cant decide on what to get. I tried searching but got nothing but more questions. Can someone direct me?


Check the stickys at the top of the Suspension & Brakes section. Read all of the threads there, even the ones that are more B13/B14 related, because they all have the info you're looking for.

As for your question, what do you consider "good ride"? Or rather, maybe the question is, what do you want to do with your car?


----------

